# Pforzheim / Nordschwarwald



## KorFab (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit ca. nem Jahr, wegen meinem Studium nach Pforzheim gezogen.
Habe jetzt auch mein Bike hier her geholt und wollte die Gegend ein bisschen unsicher machen. 

Habe hier leider bis auf ein paar nette Trails rund um den Kupferhammer und am Wildpark noch nichts gefunden. Bin von zuhause selbstgebaute Sachen gewöhnt, mit kleinen Kickern, Anliegern etc...

Wäre cool, wenn sich hier jemand melden würde, der mir ein bisschen die Gegend zeigen kann, oder auch so mal Lust hat ne Runde zu drehen.


----------



## MatschMeister (30. Mai 2011)

Mit selbst gebasteltem wirds glaub eng, aber die region hat noch das ein oder andere zu Bieten 

Den Tourguide spiel ich gern
MatschMeister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KorFab (31. Mai 2011)

Schön das sich hier jemand meldet! 

Gibts denn noch mehr in Richtung Würmtal, oder vill. ne ganz andere Ecke die ich noch gar nicht kenne?

Habe mal von irgendnem Trailpark gelesen, aber weiter drinnen im Schwarzald, sagt dir das was? ( Ich meine nicht Bad Wildbad  )

gruß

KorFab


----------



## MatschMeister (31. Mai 2011)

Hi,
Würmtal links wie rechts des tals bis zur Burgruine, bzw. Rechts am Hang. Den Trailpark den du meinst ist sicherlich Schömberg am Skilift Eulenloch, nur der ist murks. dafür legal. Was es im Nagoldtal, Enztal, und sonst gibt, schreib ich hier nicht rein das gibts nur auf tour. 
evtl ja sa. oder so. bin ich unterwegs


----------



## MatschMeister (31. Mai 2011)

Hi,
Würmtal links wie rechts des tals bis zur Burgruine, bzw. Rechts am Hang. Den Trailpark den du meinst ist sicherlich Schömberg am Skilift Eulenloch, nur der ist murks. dafür legal. Was es im Nagoldtal, Enztal, und sonst gibt, schreib ich hier nicht rein das gibts nur auf tour. 
evtl ja sa. oder so. bin ich unterwegs


----------



## kermit* (1. Juni 2011)

Also wenn du Sonntag fährst, würden matou und ich mitkommen!


----------



## matou (1. Juni 2011)

Jap, bin dabei.
Wäre nur schön, wenn wir nicht zu spät starten...10-11:00 wäre super.


----------



## Techniker-vor (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

schau mal unter http://www.biketreff-niefern.de/
dort findest du die Startzeiten. Ist ne tolle Truppe
die nicht nur im Würmtal Trails kennt.


Gruß Hartmut


----------



## MatschMeister (1. Juni 2011)

@ matou kermit,
also machen wir zehn, würd direkt ab BÜ starten, und euch bissle den nagoldhang zeigen, schätze mal 3h, verlängern oder kürzen geht ja absolut fix.

wer ist alles am start???? 

@techniker,   der bike treff ist en alter hut

MatschMeister


----------



## kermit* (2. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, passt!
Wo genau sollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## kermit* (3. Juni 2011)

Also, falls noch stille Mitleser mitwollen: Treffen um 10 am Bauhof BÜ (Kreuzung Im Hummelacker - Schömberger Straße)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julio80 (3. Juni 2011)

abend zusammen,
also wenn ich Euch richtig verstanden habe, fahrt Ihr morgen ca. 3 h. start ist buechenbronn, oder?
ich wuerde gerne mitfahren. bitte gebt mal rueckmeldung ob alles noch steht.
gruss


----------



## matou (3. Juni 2011)

Ja, genau richtig verstanden, steht auch alles noch.

Kann man am Bauhof parken? Sonst kommt ich zu Dir Conny...


----------



## julio80 (3. Juni 2011)

ok, werde auch da sein.

gruss


----------



## matou (3. Juni 2011)

ähm sorry, ich habe etwas überlesen...
...wir fahren Sonntag.


----------



## julio80 (4. Juni 2011)

schade, so kann ich leider nicht. euch viel spass


----------



## amerryl (5. Juni 2011)

Last minute.

Ich hoffe euer Plan steht noch und ihr
nehmt noch jemand mit.

Gruß amerryl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (5. Juni 2011)

Steht noch und spricht nichts dagegen...


----------



## amerryl (7. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank fürs Guiden! 
Schön wars, vielleicht klappt es ja mal wieder.
Mit der Stelle habe ich ja noch eine Rechnung offen.


----------



## matou (7. Juni 2011)

Ja, auch von mir nochmal danke!
Waren ein paar sehr schöne Trails dabei, das schreit nach Wiederholung...


----------



## MatschMeister (7. Juni 2011)

wegen mir gern,   nur bitte lasst die gewitter zu hause *ggggg*

MatschMeister


----------



## wesone (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Der Trail auf dem zweitem Foto sieht ja echt nice aus.

Vielleicht ist ja jemand so gnädig, und erzählt mir ( natürlich per PN ) wo diese Schmuckstück zu finden ist ;-). Würde mich freuen.

Komme auch aus der Nähe von Pforzheim, kenne aber bisher nur die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Erzkopf, Seehaus, Liebeneck etc.

gruss
Bastian


----------



## Triple F (16. Juni 2011)

Dann sollte mich die PN bitte auch erreichen  .... 
Gruß
Triple F


----------



## Black-Forest (31. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen....

hab eben beim stöbern den Thread hier gefunden und bin noch recht neu im Forum.... Studiere auch in PF und fahr ab und zu mittelmässige "Hardtail-routen"... Also wenn mal jemand Bock hat, könnte man den Thread hier ja weiterleben lassen und ab und zu mal ne schnelle Runde organisieren


----------



## MatschMeister (31. August 2011)

Black-Forest schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen....
> 
> hab eben beim stöbern den Thread hier gefunden und bin noch recht neu im Forum.... Studiere auch in PF und fahr ab und zu mittelmässige "Hardtail-routen"... Also wenn mal jemand Bock hat, könnte man den Thread hier ja weiterleben lassen und ab und zu mal ne schnelle Runde organisieren



Na warum nicht rad ist rad leider erst am nächsten we zeit fürs biken
MatschMeister


----------



## wheaty (18. September 2011)

Hallo,
komme auch aus Pforzheim und wollte mal wissen wo der Trail auf dem zweitem Bild ist.

Gruß
Marian


----------



## vision1981 (1. November 2011)

Hallo bin seit August in Pforzheim und suche Leute die mit mir Trails rocken,ich kenne hier halt noch keine biker und würd mich freuen anschluss zu finden...greedz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (1. November 2011)

vision1981 schrieb:


> Hallo bin seit August in Pforzheim und suche Leute die mit mir Trails rocken,ich kenne hier halt noch keine biker und würd mich freuen anschluss zu finden...greedz


 
Hi,

Ich komme aus Schömberg ( liegt bei Pforzheim ).

Wenn du willst kann ich dir gerne mal ein paar Trails in Pforzheim bzw. der näheren Umgebung zeigen ( hauptsächlich Nagoldtal / Würmtal / Enztal.

Ich bin wahrscheinlich morgen Nachmittag on Tour und evtl. auch am kommenden Wochenende ( je nach Wetterlage ). Trails gehen von S0 bis S2/S3.

Bei Interesse kannst dich gerne per PN bei mir melden.

gruss
Bastian


----------



## vision1981 (2. November 2011)

ok bei wird grad unter der woche leider nix bin erst um 17:30 zuhause da ist es leider schon dunkel...aber we können wir mal in angriff nehmen...greedz andi


----------



## Zestybiker (13. November 2011)

Hi,


komme auch aus Pforzheim und fahre auch einiges. Bei Interesse können wir mal was ausmachen, fahre generell Winter wie Sommer ( nur bei Regen nicht).
Die Trails rund um Pforzheim kenne ich bestens.
Grüße


----------



## wesone (13. November 2011)

Hallo,

Gerne.

Da wäre ich auch sofort dabei, solange es konditionsmäßig nicht zu anspruchsvoll wird ;-).

gruss
Bastian


----------



## Zestybiker (13. November 2011)

Hi,


man muß nicht gleich übertreiben.


----------



## Zestybiker (13. November 2011)

Wir können einen Termin ausmachen um die Trails zu erkunden, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## wesone (14. November 2011)

Hi,

Das kommende Wochenende sieht bis jetzt zeitlich ganz gut aus bei mir.

gruss
Bastian


----------



## Zestybiker (15. November 2011)

Hi,
im Prinzip ist das WE schon verplant, ich könnte mir aber vielleicht kurzfristig etwas  ( 2Std. ) Zeit verschaffen. Melde mich am Freitag bei dir, wenn Du einverstanden bist.Kannst mir per PN kurz bescheid geben.
Grüße
 Norbert


----------



## melon62 (1. Dezember 2011)

Na wie war eure Erkundungstour?

Mein Mann ist auch am Trail suchen. Wir wohnen in Karlsbad. 
Dort gibt es nur den Wattkopf und den Toten Mann Stein.

Habt ihr noch Tips wo er im Raum Pforzheim nette Trails findet.

Würde auch evt. mit euch mal mitfahren, geht aber nur am Wochenende, da er zu spät heim kommt, wenn es schon dunkel ist.

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir Bescheid sagt, dann schließt er sich vielleicht mal an einem trockenen Wochenende an. 
Dieses Wochenende sieht wettertechnisch schlecht aus, ab Freitag ständig Regen laut wetter.com.

Lg
melon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

